# Seiko Replacing Bezel Ball/Spring Easily



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How to replace a bezel spring and ball bearing easily without buying any parts.

If your Seiko's bezel has worn loose or does not click then this is an ideal cheap quick fix.

Tools and parts needed, 1 x ball point pen, 1 x thin spring bar, tweezers and some cutters.









Remove the bezel. On this one the ball bearing was totally missing. The spring was there but it was worn and a little corroded.









Next, using the cutters, cut the biro end and the ball bearing will come out, I've caught it into a piece of kitchen roll here. Do not clean the ball bearing, leave the ink on it, I will explain later....









Break the spring bar and take out the spring.









Cut the new spring to size.









Put the new spring in the hole, I've probably made this a little long but I like them to be tight.









Now carefully pick up the ball bearing and place it on top of the spring. The ink that we left on it will be tacky enough to stop the ball bearing rolling off.









Take the bezel and place your thumb over the place where the ball bearing is, pushing down on this place first then keeping your thumb holding that place down push with your other hand the rest of the bezel on. Job done, nice tight clicking bezel


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Good work Roy!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one Roy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2016)

and no blue finger prints either :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great tip, Roy, thanks! :thumbsup:

....but I'm going out on a wire here as a newb to tinkering...feel free to shoot me down....

personally, I would clean the ball of ink, then lubricate it with a tiny bit of clear silicone grease which would also hold it in place....am I being a pratt?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ....am I being a pratt?


 For once no  must feel good :thumbsup:


----------



## Plata (11 mo ago)

Scusate, cerco una ghiera + lunetta per 6309 7290...dove posso trovarla?

grazie


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Plata said:


> Scusate, cerco una ghiera + lunetta per 6309 7290...dove posso trovarla?
> 
> grazie


 Your best source is EBay


----------

